# First New Squid Target Acquired!!!



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

*LADIES AND GENTLEMEN,
*
*THERE IS A NEW REIGN OF TERROR AMONGST THE SQUIDS!!!
*
As I have promised&#8230;.NO ONE IS SAFE!!!
This especially holds true for our first bomb under the new leadership. We have thought long and hard about our first target and feel that this person deserves to be the first. The mission of the Bomb Squids is and will remain to show respect to those who were here before us by bombing them with as many cigars as possible all at once to cause total destruction. This great BOTL/SOTL has definitely earned everything he/she is about to get. We only wish we could do more to show our respect and appreciation for all he/she has done for this community of great Puffers.
Watch out folks this is going to be a big one!!

*Squids Attack!
*
*DC 0311326000024655&*%#*


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

In for the destruction. This is sure to be good.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

This can't be good for someone. Consider me subscribed!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Well here we go......

Will there be a BOOM or a little fizzle with a pop????? :lol:


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh it WILL be a BOOM!!! 

Nine*05 5zero3% 99three0 00zero2 7$nine8 good luck

:evil:


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Grab your kids this is not gonna be pretty.

0312 0090 0001 4032 9***

Was nice to know you!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Go get 'em, boys!!!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

dun dun dun dunnnnnnnnn

dun dun dun dunnnnnnnnn


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

sounds like someone is about to get their whole world turned upside down! Glad its not me!


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

What the hell is this??

Am I not a squid anymore? 

Why wasn't I told about a bombing run? 

You guys think the old man can't keep up?

That's it, no more gas for any of you!!
Well, ok, one last pass...


There was a young doctor named Gas
He was widely considered an ass
Big bombs he did mail
They'd go BOOM without fail
His targets he liked to Harass

















9405 5036 9x3x x0x2 x4x7 5x


----------



## hipoblaze (Feb 1, 2012)

someone is done for............hows that saying go, good luck, god bless i think it is


joshey


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Darn, can't wait until I'm worthy, lol.


----------



## aaron72 (Jul 14, 2011)

Wiseguy1982 said:


> Darn, can't wait until I'm worthy, lol.


Really?


----------



## raycarlo (Apr 25, 2011)

Incoming!!!
9405 50b6 993X 00O3 1r52 7*


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

I wanna watch! Can I ,huh can I , can I.....


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

aaron72 said:


> Really?


Really.


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

Bang, bumpety bump!

940550369930000323boom


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Wiseguy1982 said:


> Darn, can't wait until I'm worthy, lol.


For the sake of Puff, I hope some day you will be! The more "worthy" targets there are, the better off Puff will have been!

If you look at every target we've hit, I don't think any of them so far have, _including _the Squid bombings, recieved nearly so much as they have given to the community, either in terms of contribution to the community or in terms of actual bombs they've sent. Take a look at Shawn, or Ian, or Pete, or Ray, and _especially _at Ron. All of these guys have given _far _more than they've ever recieved to the Puff community. It's not _just _about their bombs. It's about their spirit of brotherhood, their sense of community, and their desire to help others to grow and learn and enjoy this hobby of ours.

I'm glad to hear you want to emulate these guys! I hope to be like them someday was well! This community would be extremely fortunate to continue to have new guys continue to join and pick up the baton and carry it forward. I see guys like the current Squid leadership -David, Brad, Brent, Josh- along with many others doing it now.

Here's to the future of Puff!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

94*5 5*36 993* ***3 27*4 54

I am pretty proud of this one. For being a little guy.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

David_ESM said:


> I am pretty proud of this one. For being a little guy.


I've been told you say that alot... :drum:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Son of a bitch...

Edit: That deserves some RG as much as I don't like it...


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I've been told you say that alot... :drum:


I have heard this as well.


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Aninjaforallseasons;3569364I don't think any of them so far have said:


> including [/I]the Squid bombings, recieved nearly so much as they have given to the community, either in terms of contribution to the community or in terms of actual bombs they've sent.


Indeed, it is an impossible thing to live up to on your own.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

In the spirit of this:



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> For the sake of Puff, I hope some day you will be! The more "worthy" targets there are, the better off Puff will have been!
> 
> If you look at every target we've hit, I don't think any of them so far have, _including _the Squid bombings, recieved nearly so much as they have given to the community, either in terms of contribution to the community or in terms of actual bombs they've sent. Take a look at Shawn, or Ian, or Pete, or Ray, and _especially _at Ron. All of these guys have given _far _more than they've ever recieved to the Puff community. It's not _just _about their bombs. It's about their spirit of brotherhood, their sense of community, and their desire to help others to grow and learn and enjoy this hobby of ours.
> 
> ...


I do this:

9406 5#39 %832 91*3 [email protected] 99

May the spirit of Puff be with the unfortunate victim in this dark time...... May wishlists be rendered obsolete ... may favorites rain down from the heavens like manna . . . and may the sweet aroma of rich tobacco smoke waft and flow through the air like milk and honey. So it is written, so it shall be done.... :amen::drinking:eep:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Go forth and smite he/she, Scott!


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

sdlaird said:


> May the spirit of Puff be with the unfortunate victim in this dark time...... May wishlists be rendered obsolete ... may favorites rain down from the heavens like manna . . . and may the sweet aroma of rich tobacco smoke waft and flow through the air like milk and honey. So it is written, so it shall be done.... :amen::drinking:eep:


Damn, that is beautiful. :amen:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

hmmmmmm squid mass bombing......ok i suppose ill watch


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

kapathy said:


> hmmmmmm squid mass bombing......ok i suppose ill watch


You would probably learn a thing or two about real bombing 

Man that avatar cracks me up.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Michigan_Moose said:


> You would probably learn a thing or two about real bombing
> 
> Man that avatar cracks me up.


Good idea... Ill take notes. I'll save them under the file name..... bombing for dummys.... no thats not it.... oh oh oh I know bombing by dummies. perfect, I'll see exactly how not to do a group bombing. Thanks Moose.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Kevin, Kevin, Kevin...watch and learn, son...

And may this victim be blessed...and the innocents be protected from the fallout!

DC#...naw...that's too easy...I'll just track the incoming from my end!!! Buwahahahahabbahahah


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Incoming...

O1H2 C3A4N5A6D7A


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

gasdocok said:


> There was a young doctor named Gas
> He was widely considered an ass
> Big bombs he did mail
> They'd go BOOM without fail
> His targets he liked to Harass


And speaking of gas: something stinks! :biggrin:

Try this:

The gas doc from Oklahoma
has breath suggestive of 'stoma'.
And, from time to time,
he burps out a rhyme
that puts us all in a coma.​
< _best I could muster on a Monday morning_ >

As for me: 
0311 1660 0001 ITGO PFFT

:ss


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Incoming... *Next Year...*
> 
> O1H2 C3A4N5A6D7A


*Brain: *Fixed it for you...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ProbateGeek said:


> And speaking of gas: something stinks! :biggrin:
> 
> Try this:
> 
> ...


:biglaugh:


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Terry's back and writing poetry again.....God help us all! Good to see you Terry


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain: *Fixed it for you...


Actually I sent it last week, so it should be there between Christmas and New Year!!!!!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Actually I sent it last week, so it should be there between Christmas and New Year!!!!!


And that is planning ahead folks.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Danfish98 said:


> Terry's back and writing poetry again.....God help us all! Good to see you Terry


Would that I were really back. . . Semi-retirement is the sh*ts! But it's good to be busy in the real world (to a point), while certainly not as enjoyable as hanging with you fine idiots.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Squids spraying ink all over the place? This could be interesting. 

Then again, it's the squids...


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

What I'm imagining right now at Squid Headquaters:


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

My new job includes adding postage to packages, so I metered and lovingly placed this one in the canvas lined mail cart myself. :biggrin:

Tracking ##? That's for wimps. UXXA XXRE IXNX BIXX GXTR XXOX XUBX XLXE


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Sparklers are reserved for Wednesdays Matt. You know you wish you were part of a group that had Sparkler Wednesdays just for fun.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> Sparklers are reserved for Wednesdays Matt. You know you wish you were part of a group that had Sparkler Wednesdays just for fun.


WTF!!! You guy get Sparkler Wednesdays??? I gotta put something in the llama suggestion box.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

We get Smore's every Friday also.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Michigan_Moose said:


> We get Smore's every Friday also.


:banghead:


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

:tease:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> WTF!!! You guy get Sparkler Wednesdays??? I gotta put something in the llama suggestion box.


Hmmmmm sparkler Wednesday or scotch Saturdays ill let you decide


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Well thats a no brainer. BRING ON THE SCOTCH! :new_all_coholic:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Well thats a no brainer. BRING ON THE SCOTCH! :new_all_coholic:


*
Brain: *We concur...


----------



## Beebo (Apr 15, 2012)

*strapping on metal helmet, and flack jacket* I think I am going to peek out of the bunker, eep: and watch the destruction rain down. This could be good.


----------



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

Did I count right? Are there really 9 flat boxes and one moose with package tied to his antlers, heading to not only destroy someone's mailbox, and house, but their entire neighborhood?

Cool....

opcorn:


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

FYI, It's Martini Monday in squidville......


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

NomoMoMo said:


> Did I count right? Are there really 9 flat boxes and one moose with package tied to his antlers, heading to not only destroy someone's mailbox, and house, but their entire neighborhood?
> 
> Cool....
> 
> opcorn:


Only 9 would be a disappointment... There should be more then that on their way.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

NomoMoMo said:


> Did I count right? Are there really 9 flat boxes and one moose with package tied to his antlers, heading to not only destroy someone's mailbox, and house, but their entire neighborhood?
> 
> Cool....
> 
> opcorn:


Bill, the Squids know how to get it done. 9 flat rates is just the beginning. We hit our first target with 30. You read that right, 3-0. Stay tuned, you're in for a fun show when the unlucky bastard gets destroyed!


----------



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

David_ESM said:


> Only 9 would be a disappointment... There should be more then that on their way.


:scared:


----------



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Bill, the Squids know how to get it done. 9 flat rates is just the beginning. We hit our first target with 30. You read that right, 3-0. Stay tuned, you're in for a fun show when the unlucky bastard gets destroyed!


:scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Beebo (Apr 15, 2012)

NomoMoMo said:


> :scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:


+21

Man, did I really just make a math joke??


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Beebo said:


> +21
> 
> Man, did I really just make a math joke??


I think you did...


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

91017850914016989206xx


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

We should have close to 20 if not more this time around. I wonder who the poor...I mean lucky person is.


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Do you send at different times? I would love to see someone get 30 friggan boxes at once!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

We ship at the same time, but everyone is spread out, they get there when they get there.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Dun dun dun dunnnnnnnn

dun dun dun dunnnnnnnn


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

gosh said:


> Squids spraying ink all over the place? This could be interesting.
> 
> Then again, it's the squids...


I'm thinking when this epic bombing run is complete your precious Malachi will be writing a new chapter in your Gospel of Gosh...so sayeth Jokey Squid...the joke-boom-ster!!!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Michigan_Moose said:


> You would probably learn a thing or two about real bombing


yeah, but when did you learn about real bombing, Squidwinkle...have you been taking online courses at The University of Phoenix?



ProbateGeek said:


> And speaking of gas: something stinks! :biggrin:
> 
> Try this:
> The gas doc from Oklahoma
> ...


yaknow....I'm not ashamed to admit this, but not seeing one of Terry's poems really made me realize how much I didn't miss them.



WyldKnyght said:


> Actually I sent it last week, so it should be there between Christmas and New Year!!!!!


yes, but which year?



gosh said:


> Squids spraying ink all over the place? This could be interesting.
> 
> Then again, it's the squids...


exactly, Matt....you have to keep that sentence in the back of your mind with everything they do..



socalocmatt said:


> WTF!!! You guy get Sparkler Wednesdays??? I gotta put something in the llama suggestion box.


well....what about Disco Ball Thursdays?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Packerjh said:


> I'm thinking when this epic bombing run is complete your precious Malachi will be writing a new chapter in your Gospel of Gosh...so sayeth Jokey Squid...the joke-boom-ster!!!


hmmmmmmmmm...

a quote from The Book of BOOM!!!:

"....and on the 7th Day, The Divine BOOM!!! did look down upon the land and said "Let there be Squids" and no one took notice, upon which The Voice of BOOM!!! did utter "Oh, well.....ya can't win 'em all.":biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## m00chness (May 28, 2011)

Holy sheet, everyone HIT THE DECK!

I think I just got flash backs from the sand box!


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

Fire in the Hole!!! 940xx0369930xx02623xxx


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Skadoosh.

15d4 159w 65dw d4e5 4w85 69


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Juicestain said:


> Skadoosh.
> 
> 15d4 159w 65dw d4e5 4w85 69


Ahh yes, the infamous Skadoosh! Did you get my fb post about herfing up there?


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Bill, the Squids know how to get it done. 9 flat rates is just the beginning. We hit our first target with 30. You read that right, 3-0. Stay tuned, you're in for a fun show when the unlucky bastard gets destroyed!


That would be counting Dan and I of course, who are now full patch OG members of the LOB



socalocmatt said:


> Well thats a no brainer. BRING ON THE SCOTCH! :new_all_coholic:


I love me some scotch, especially a blow your eyeballs out peaty Islay, but as an Irish blooded american I am sick and tired of all this scotch whiskey talk. Its high time the Irish throw our hat into the whiskey ring. more to come................mwuhahahahahaha



Beebo said:


> *strapping on metal helmet, and flack jacket* I think I am going to peek out of the bunker, eep: and watch the destruction rain down. This could be good.


I see you are from Auburn. Let me explain a squid bombing to you in terms you will understand. Its very much like SEC football. The players look intimidating in their uniforms, but at the end of the day its all about defense. The Quarterback, the heart of the team, will never make it to the NFL (the LOB), unless of course you pay him to come to your school (Mr. Newton). OK OK, Peyton and Eli are SEC boys, but they are legacies. Elway and Rogers, PAC 10, errrrr, PAC 12, Breese and Brady, BIG 10, and of course, The great Joe Montana, a fighting Irishman....do you see where I'm going? Its not the biggest team that wins, its all about the scoreboard!


----------



## Beebo (Apr 15, 2012)

sweater88 said:


> I see you are from Auburn. Let me explain a squid bombing to you in terms you will understand. Its very much like SEC football. The players look intimidating in their uniforms, but at the end of the day its all about defense. The Quarterback, the heart of the team, will never make it to the NFL (the LOB), unless of course you pay him to come to your school (Mr. Newton). OK OK, Peyton and Eli are SEC boys, but they are legacies. Elway and Rogers, PAC 10, errrrr, PAC 12, Breese and Brady, BIG 10, and of course, The great Joe Montana, a fighting Irishman....do you see where I'm going? Its not the biggest team that wins, its all about the scoreboard!


Ha. let me just say though. Even though I get the gist of what you are saying. I think you have the wrong Auburn. Having been raised in Auburn, Georgia I get that a lot, I mean a lot(you should hear the IT guys on the phone when the interwebz breaks). I do however find that a lot of Georgians seem to relate to NASCAR a lot better. I'm not really one of them, HEY LOOK, a left turn!!!! So do you have a NASCAR example that we could apply to this situation for clarity sake? OOOOOH Another left turn!!!!!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

What he's trying to say is he joined the LOB in an effort to surpass the majesty that is a Squid bombinig...he tried drafting, but couldn't make it past the ink jets. 

Then he tried bumping, but we just swiped him away...

Lastly he stooped to rubbing, after all rubbing is racing, right? Unfortunately the poor LOB got mixed up on what he was rubbing, and lost track of his thoughts...

Where were we...oh yeah, a NASCAR analogy...the LOB is kinda like Jeff Gordon...wins a lot, but he don't get no respect, and he'll never be Dale Ernhart!


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Packerjh said:


> Unfortunately the poor LOB got mixed up on what he was rubbing, and lost track of his thoughts...





Packerjh said:


> Where were we...oh yeah


Is this you talking about yourself in third person as a sly way of saying you wish you were LOB?


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

I sure hope a PM was sent to the DOC to keep him in the loop. I got caught freezing most of my stash when I was supposed to ship so I'm going to get something out in the next few days. I'll be the little finale bomb that shows up after the nuclear chaos.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Don't trip Jonathan...even though they're not as big as the earthquake, sometimes the aftershocks do the most damage! Send your missile, son...FIRE IN THE HOLE!!!!!


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

The problem with trying to explain this to a LOB is the fact that they do not understand us. They walk around thinking that they are so cool, and mighty... when in fact they are a bunch of scared children. The Squids on the other hand are full of confidence and know what we are and where we are going. We do not need 200 members to feel safe, we are friends and we will always be here for you guys when you need us...

Enjoy watching the devastation.

Moose


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Michigan_Moose said:


> The problem with trying to explain this to a LOB is the fact that they do not understand us. They walk around thinking that they are so cool, and mighty... when in fact they are a bunch of scared children. The Squids on the other hand are full of confidence and know what we are and where we are going. We do not need 200 members to feel safe, we are friends and we will always be here for you guys when you need us...
> 
> Enjoy watching the devastation.
> 
> Moose


*Brain:* Really?!? When Pinky and I retaliated for your squid bombing, the Ninja tried to throw all the rest of you under the bus...

*Pinky:* Narf! "Good luck guys, better you then me"...

*Brain: *Come to think of it he did the same when Shawn hit you all back too... That said, we will enjoy watching the devastation...


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Really?!? When Pinky and I retaliated for your squid bombing, the Ninja tried to throw all the rest of you under the bus...
> 
> *Pinky:* Narf! "Good luck guys, better you then me"...
> 
> *Brain: *Come to think of it he did the same when Shawn hit you all back too... That said, we will enjoy watching the devastation...


No defense, damn you Ninja!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm like Ray Liotta in Goodfellas. I sang like a canary. Of course, then the rival family from across the reef found me in my secret hideout and are currently destroying me...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I'm like Ray Liotta in Goodfellas.


You cook sauce between rounds of driving coke around while choppers follow you? Damn that is awesome.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

David_ESM said:


> You cook sauce between rounds of driving coke around while choppers follow you? Damn that is awesome.


Just another day in the life...


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Really?!? When Pinky and I retaliated for your squid bombing, the Ninja tried to throw all the rest of you under the bus...
> 
> *Pinky:* Narf! "Good luck guys, better you then me"...
> 
> *Brain: *Come to think of it he did the same when Shawn hit you all back too... That said, we will enjoy watching the devastation...


I never thought of it that way, but, the smelly little big-headed rat is right!!! (having flashbacks to all the posts from the Ninja-Squid pointing fingers and selling out the crew, sort of like the end of The Usual Suspects when the police detective starts to figure out exactly what just happened right under his nose......)

I'm gettin mad!!:hmm::spy::bitchslap:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Beebo said:


> Ha. let me just say though. Even though I get the gist of what you are saying. I think you have the wrong Auburn. Having been raised in Auburn, Georgia I get that a lot, I mean a lot(you should hear the IT guys on the phone when the interwebz breaks). I do however find that a lot of Georgians seem to relate to NASCAR a lot better. I'm not really one of them, HEY LOOK, a left turn!!!! So do you have a NASCAR example that we could apply to this situation for clarity sake? OOOOOH Another left turn!!!!!


I saw you were from Auburn, Georgia, and that is still the heart of SEC country, but UG had a pretty damn good QB come out recently, and it was contradictory to my point, so left that out lol........Nascar, Nascar, I know I've heard that name somewhere. Are you referring to Neckcar aka the left turn circuit? (Sorry, old school Jim Rome listener here making old school references)


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Uh oh Derek, they're turning on you...i'm sure the rest of the LOB would agree that your more than welcome in the rubber room, the only catch is that there is a probationary period and you have to let GOSH frisk you every time you enter for the first six monthsound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Beebo (Apr 15, 2012)

sweater88 said:


> I saw you were from Auburn, Georgia, and that is still the heart of SEC country, but UG had a pretty damn good QB come out recently, and it was contradictory to my point, so left that out lol........Nascar, Nascar, I know I've heard that name somewhere. Are you referring to Neckcar aka the left turn circuit? (Sorry, old school Jim Rome listener here making old school references)


Yes indeed, I believe we are talking about the same "sport" now. The left turn circuit is extremely popular down here. You should see the faces of folks when you try to explain this thing called Formula 1. They freak when you tell them there are both left and right turns. "how do they know which way to go?":dunno:


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Beebo said:


> Yes indeed, I believe we are talking about the same "sport" now. The left turn circuit is extremely popular down here. You should see the faces of folks when you try to explain this thing called Formula 1. They freak when you tell them there are both left and right turns. "how do they know which way to go?":dunno:


Or the look on their faces when you mention any turn with a number higher than 4...


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Isn't formula 1 a recipe for corn whiskey?


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

These gender neutral bombings certainly start me quakin' in my boots...


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

jphank said:


> These gender neutral bombings certainly start me quakin' in my boots...


Rest assured, our bombings are gender neutral and obviously IQ neutral (otherwise, we would never hit a member of the ZK or the LOB):wacko::hat:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

sdlaird said:


> Rest assured, our bombings are gender neutral and obviously IQ neutral (otherwise, we would never hit a member of the ZK or the LOB):wacko::hat:


The Squids are equal opportunity bombers.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

sweater88 said:


> Uh oh Derek, they're turning on you...i'm sure the rest of the LOB would agree that your more than welcome in the rubber room, the only catch is that there is a probationary period and you have to let GOSH frisk you every time you enter for the first six monthsound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


Well, that's _got _to be preferable to the "medical" exam that "Dr. David, Esq." performs on new Squids...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Hey, but I only conduct the exam once, not every day for the first 6 months.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Hey, but I only conduct the exam once, not every day for the first 6 months.


I think you're a little more thorough and professional. Full cavity right? :bolt:


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Full cavity...is he a dentist?


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> Uh oh Derek, they're turning on you...i'm sure the rest of the LOB would agree that your more than welcome in the rubber room, the only catch is that there is a probationary period and you have to let GOSH frisk you every time you enter for the first six monthsound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


/rubber glove snap

I promise, this won't hurt.... much. And after it's all over we have cookies!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Well, that's _got _to be preferable to the "medical" exam that "Dr. David, Esq." performs on new Squids...


good thing I got OUT before the good Dr. got his PhD, and......



gosh said:


> /rubber glove snap
> 
> I promise, this won't hurt.... much. And after it's all over we have cookies!


....good thing I got IN before you boarded the LOB crazy train Gosh, aka Dr. jellyfinger mg::fear:


----------



## Beebo (Apr 15, 2012)

sweater88 said:


> good thing I got OUT before the good Dr. got his PhD, and......
> 
> ....good thing I got IN before you boarded the LOB crazy train Gosh, aka Dr. jellyfinger mg::fear:


I'm not sure I quite like all the exam talk you guys got going on(doctors scare me, a lot). Next thing you know you guys will be including tazer training in with all the exams.... speaking of which if you ever need to hire a qualified tazer instructor, I know a guy who has been through the class so many times he could probably teach it in his sleep.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

ok, I'm bored.. when are these damn things gonna land already?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

You backstabbing  vile  two faced  Squids!!!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ke-these-who-needs-enemies-squid-bombing.html


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

You sir, have been had.

With a big fat explosion on your front porch!!



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> You backstabbing  vile  two faced  Squids!!!
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ke-these-who-needs-enemies-squid-bombing.html


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I believe we have long ago covered the squids natural cannibalistic tendencies.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Ahhhh so here is the target????????


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> You backstabbing  vile  two faced  Squids!!!
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ke-these-who-needs-enemies-squid-bombing.html


:rockon: :spider:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

So the ninja has been ninjied????


----------



## raycarlo (Apr 25, 2011)

Just like getting out of a gang, blood in blood out, bomb in bomb out.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Sorry Derek for leading you on yesterday, but mine landed earlier than expected...

Although it was a blast messing with you LOL LOL


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Yea I'm a tad disappointed in the squids. Was way too much fun seeing Ninja stick his foot in his mouth over and over, could of drug that out a lil longer!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Hannibal said:


> So the ninja has been ninjied????


Yes. Yes he has. Straight up Judy Chopped.



WyldKnyght said:


> ... it was a blast messing with you LOL LOL


Pun intended, no doubt!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> So the ninja has been ninjied????


*Brain:* Funny how the squids loose the ninja and gain stealth... Most unexpected...


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

raycarlo said:


> Just like getting out of a gang, blood in blood out, bomb in bomb out.


Ray you got some ring gauge coming for that one buddy! Pure awesomeness!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Yes. Yes he has. Straight up Judy Chopped.
> 
> Pun intended, no doubt!


No I would never do that :evil: :mischief:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Beebo said:


> I'm not sure I quite like all the exam talk you guys got going on(doctors scare me, a lot). Next thing you know you guys will be including tazer training in with all the exams.... speaking of which if you ever need to hire a qualified tazer instructor, I know a guy who has been through the class so many times he could probably teach it in his sleep.


maybe he just likes getting tazed


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Beebo said:


> I'm not sure I quite like all the exam talk you guys got going on(doctors scare me, a lot). Next thing you know you guys will be including tazer training in with all the exams.... speaking of which if you ever need to hire a qualified tazer instructor, I know a guy who has been through the class so many times he could probably teach it in his sleep.





the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Funny how the squids loose the ninja and gain stealth... Most unexpected...


and ironic


----------



## Beebo (Apr 15, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> maybe he just likes getting tazed


I can attest that, in fact, he does not. He had to take the class once a year for his old job.
I...err... He still has the scars from an overeager instructor, who was trying to make him wet himself...
Although upon reflection I think I'd rather get zapped by a tazer, than anally examined on the scale they were talking.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> maybe he just likes getting tazed


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...f-slayed-ninja-you-gotta-see.html#post3578261


----------

